

MIT's Newest Invention Fits All the Furniture You Need in One Closet-Sized Box - vellum
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2014/05/mits-newest-invention-fits-all-the-furniture-you-need-in-one-closet-sized-box/371778/

======
tzs
I wish I had saved a link or a reference to a story I once read about some
very interesting small houses being used for temporary housing at some
European university (I think it was in Europe). Something had happened that
made it so they could not use one of their big housing units for a couple
years, so they brought in these small houses.

They were ridiculously small, somewhere around 100-200 sq ft I think, but
looked quite livable. They were split into two rooms. The smaller was the
bathroom. It had a toilet and shower. There was no separate shower stall--the
whole bathroom was the shower.

The other room was the kitchen/bed room/living room/dining room. The bed,
dinning room table, stove, and couch all folded out.

You could reasonably comfortably have 3 guests over for a study session or to
watch a movie with you on your flat screen TV.

These things looked comfortable enough that I wondered how they were going to
get the students to move back into the housing unit when it reopened.

There's a lot you can do in a small space if you are clever.

------
sp332
This looks like a joke/puzzle from Douglas Adam's game, Starship Titanic.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZabKeSHmW0#t=900](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZabKeSHmW0#t=900)
<\- starts at 15 minutes

